# Dogs of the Month!



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Misha and Chaos were chosen as "dogs of the month" HERE ! They get a free doggie bag with treats.

I got an email; they said my GSD's were "beautiful, and looked very well behaved". (That's only because they were really tired from running around the woods that day!)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome!!
great pic too


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

AAWWW!!! Great pic and congrats!!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow great, congrats. Great shot


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's great!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, Great picture


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

what a nice pic! congrats!


----------

